

Google manipulating SunSpider search results after forking WebKit - bashevis
http://www.brianroizen.com/blog/google-artificially-removing-sunspider-javascript-result-from-search-results/

======
mooism2
Article title: _“Google artificially removing SunSpider Javascript Test from
search results”_

Current link text: _“Google manipulating SunSpider search results after
forking WebKit”_

Evidence provided: Bing links to SunSpider, but Google doesn't.

But hang on: did Google ever link to SunSpider?

But hang on #2: Google links to a WebKit blog post announcing SunSpider v1.0,
and a Wikipedia article about SunSpider, both of which link to SunSpider. If
Google was intentionally blocking information about SunSpider, motivated by
Google having forked WebKit, wouldn't they block these links as well?

~~~
bashevis
Google used to link to the actual benchmark test page, as I used to always
find the actual benchmark URL through searching Google for "sunspider". While
they link to other sites that then link to the actual test page, by removing
the actual benchmark link (that used to be the first result for years) they
make it far harder to get the actual page. It's indirect, and something fishy
is going on.

